# TT weight?



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Anyone know the basic empty weight of a TT 225QC ? Thanks


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

1465 KG


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

1473kg pre facelift


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Apologies 1540 KG Kerb/Unladen


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

According to Bently manual. 225 TT quattro coupe (prefacelift) empty weight is 2910lb/1320 kg.
H.


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Audi manual stating 1540Kg / 225
1595Kg / V6 DSG
1485Kg / 180

All kerb / Unladen

After all you would think Audi would know, and these are their figures straight out the owners manual.

Regards


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

Harold said:


> According to Bently manual. 225 TT quattro coupe (prefacelift) empty weight is 2910lb/1320 kg.
> H.


That sound better to me  but it says in my book 1473kg :?:

Why do you need to know Nikos525?


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel a bag of worms has just been opend :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi nikos, Take your pick, kerb weight is different to empty weight, as you asked for empty, I gave you that. Kerb weight according to Audi manual is 1540kg as some have said.
H.


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah your right there H. Empty weight Nikos, is just the car without fluids, tools and equipment, Kerb or unladen weight take fluids inc full tank of fuel tools inc spare wheel ect into account but without people.

Regards.


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

thanks guys i'm after the kerb or unladen wieght as just bought a G-tech performance meter and to get a more accurate bhp I needed the kerb weight, but did't have my owners manual to hand. So including my weight I should be able to get readings which will be a few bhp less than a dyno due to losses from drag, lets see what shes got


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Your welcome, post up the results.


----------

